# Cooked up an ABT fattie.



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

And damn was it good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nothing extravagant, 2lbs of Farmland breakfast sausage, 2lbs of Farmland bacon. 2 large jalapenos. 1 package cream cheese. 1 package little smokies. A bit of pork rub. 













ABT fattie March 21 2017 003.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 005.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 010.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 012.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 015.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 016.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 017.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 019.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 026.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 031.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 034.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 037.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017


















ABT fattie March 21 2017 041.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 21, 2017






Geeze, I hadn't made a fattie in a couple years. This one turned out perfectly.

The red grapes and the cottage cheese and pineapple were the perfect complement to the rich and spicy fattie. We enjoyed this immensely.


----------



## b-one (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 21, 2017)

WOW.     That looks fantastic. 

Great bacon weave.  I can get mine that nice.


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

K
​


c farmer said:


> WOW.     That looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> Great bacon weave.  I can get mine that nice.



Yeah, they are a pain in the ass, no doubt.:icon_mad:


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2017)

Damn that looks good. Sadly, my wife would beat me with a stick if I tried to serve her meat stuffed with meat, wrapped in meat. [emoji]128549[/emoji]

Maybe if I serve her a big salad on the side...


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Damn that looks good. Sadly, my wife would beat me with a stick if I tried to serve her meat stuffed with meat, wrapped in meat. [emoji]128549[/emoji]
> 
> Maybe if I serve her a big salad on the side...



:ROTF


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 21, 2017)

That is a bundle of joy right there. Nice job. Points!


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> That is a bundle of joy right there. Nice job. Points!



Thanks, Duke. :beercheer:


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2017)

Your fattie looks fantastic!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Your fattie looks fantastic!
> 
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> 
> ...


Yup...Couldn't have said it any Better...SmokinAl is Right on The Money!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome Pics of an Awesome Fattie!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow!! Incredible looking fatty!


----------



## geezer (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks, guys. And thanks for the point, Al.


----------



## sauced (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks delicious....gotta make one of those.

Point


----------



## geezer (Mar 22, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Looks delicious....gotta make one of those.
> 
> Point


Thank you, sir. It was pretty good. If a person likes the flavors involved in the classic ABT's, then they should like this version of a fattie.


----------



## mikelens (Mar 22, 2017)

One fine lookin fattie. Is there a low calorie version?


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow that's about the most perfect prepped  fattie I've seen. !!


----------



## geezer (Mar 23, 2017)

mikelens said:


> One fine lookin fattie. Is there a low calorie version?


Yeah but it calls for Styrofoam, Mike.


----------



## geezer (Mar 23, 2017)

realtorterry said:


> Wow that's about the most perfect prepped  fattie I've seen. !!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 23, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Yeah but it calls for Styrofoam, Mike.


Or just sit there and look at a photo of it for a no-calorie version! 

Point for you, sir--and X2 on what Adam said about the weave.  That thing's masterful....


----------



## geezer (Mar 23, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Or just sit there and look at a photo of it for a no-calorie version!
> 
> Point for you, sir--and X2 on what Adam said about the weave.  That thing's masterful....


Thanks, Mr Marx, I appreciate it.


----------



## lunchmeat (Mar 23, 2017)

i want that INSIDE ME.....lol


----------



## jfanch (Mar 23, 2017)

This is definitely on the list as gotta try.


----------



## geezer (Mar 24, 2017)

I noticed that the ABT stuffing items; jalapeno, little smokies and cream cheese, remained nice and firm and didn't screw up the presentation when sliced. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Also; I don't know about anyone else, but I find these easier to do if everything is good and cold while assembling it. Obviously things need to be pliable, but as close to frozen as you can get stuff the better.


----------



## rare2medium (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice Fatty. I like the idea of cream cheese and hot peppers.


----------



## geezer (Mar 25, 2017)

Rare2Medium said:


> Nice Fatty. I like the idea of cream cheese and hot peppers.



Yep, it's a good combination. Thumbs Up


----------



## canuck38 (Mar 25, 2017)

:Looks-Great::points:


----------



## geezer (Mar 25, 2017)

canuck38 said:


> :Looks-Great::points:



Thank you, sir. :sausage:


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

Great idea! Point!

Disco


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks well sir. I think I'll leave the cottage cheese to you though ;)


----------



## fire phil (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks grate. 

Point


----------

